# Oh joy of joys.



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

:eyeroll: ...not.

I just got back from the vet and she is adamantly against the Raw diet... for dogs, that is. Cats, she seems to completely approve. Which just boggles my mind.
In her arsenal of reasons why feeding Wallaby a raw diet was going to kill him, she had...
-e. coli and salmonella [which are also going to cause my death, apparently]
-bone shards causing damage to his intestines.
-the diet is unbalanced [when I asked if I should look into supplements, she kind of ignored my question]
-wild dogs and wolves eat the stomach contents of their prey and thus need vegetation in their diets
She closed by saying that Purina, Hill's and Iams were all really great foods, there's nothing wrong with them, and if he doesn't like the kibble try adding yogurt, which is really healthy for dogs. Her words.

I will say that I like this vet... I did an internship with her as a high school senior and I really enjoyed it and learned a lot. Plus the clinic is a nice 30-45 minute walk from my house. So I am going to keep going there...
People with vets who don't approve of raw diets-how do you get past this? Do you lie and say your dog eats Gravy Train? Do you just kind of ignore the subject?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

The way I see it, if YOU are paying the vet for their services, they shouldn't be giving you crap for feeding YOUR dog a healthy diet. Yes, everyone has their own opinion but if they are reaming you out about it...move on elsewhere.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Is she going to give you grief about it every time you go in? If not just tell her that you've chosen to feed raw and while you appreciate her objections you've decided it's what is best based on your research.

Leave it at that and don't discuss food again. Eventually she'll see that your dog is thriving on it (probably won't help her accept raw even then though)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what decided us was that we like our vets for the medical treatment given to our dogs.

they all know and tsk tsk disapprove of raw.....and we've told them, that creeping up behind them are people feeding raw, just look for the dog so shiny, you need sunglasses, who will not have parasites nor will they ever need a dental.....

they know because it's important for them to know. that they disapprove...just makes more work for me in that i now have to become an expert in canine nutrition....which for my dogs i shall happily do and i told them that. 

so the real question comes down to...do you like your vet?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hill's... ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I think you should just ignore the subject, not talk about it, and just let her see how well Wallaby does through the years. 
Or you can go telling her to read what they put into those "premium" foods uke: and then she will either hate you (or love you, maybe) for it. Print out a billion articles on dogs and carnivores and this and that and make her brain splode. Depends on whether she's open to learning or thinks she's one of those vets that think they are god just because they spent 8 years in college.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would only tell your vet how you feed, because it's part of the history of your dog and should be known. beyond that, unless it's pertinent, there is no need to speak of it again. it's a non issue.

by comparison, it would be like going to your doc and not telling him you're a vegetarian. it does make a difference what we eat or don't eat.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Good advice guys, thank you. I think the next time we have to go, I'll just ignore the subject entirely. Of course she is going to ask, and I'll just tell her that I've done my homework and I want to feed him a healthy diet, and raw is that diet. 
If she won't let the subject go, I'll go to another vet. My rabbits and cavies go to a vet that is a 30 minute drive from here. I don't mind taking Wallaby there too.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Our vet does not approve of the raw diet, but understands I"m not changing my mind because she doesn't like it.  So, the subject doesn't come up often, and when it does....they keep it short & simple. 

Should it become a problem, or they make it a problem, I will look elsewhere. But I do like my vet and I feel that for now they are respectful of my decisions. Yours should be too.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I think part of it comes from the fact that I am young, this is my first dog, and this vet still regards me as a student of hers in some aspect.
Also... holy crap how many vaccines and pills and ointments does a dog need? SHEESH. 

I never liked going to the vet. I always feel like they are trying to get you to load up on as much unnecessary crap as possible. I love my exotics vet as a person, she's a great friend, but just being in that environment and that situation of "you want to do what's best for your pet... right?! Don't you??" Ugh, I hate it.


----------



## Sarah_42 (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't been feeding Sonny raw long enough to broach the topic with my vet yet, but I can understand where you are coming from. I did a co-op at a vet clinic 20 minutes down the road for my final semester of high school, and as soon as the word 'raw' came out of my mouth, they went crazy. 
I had simply mentioned my friend has switched her Shepherds on the diet, and their coats were gleaming, teeth pearly white, and they had energy just like puppies! Every tech and vet told me that was the absolute wrong decision, her dogs were going to die of salmonella and e-coli, _she_ was going to get very ill herself, etc. They even gave me a 5 page document to read on why you should not feed your dog raw. I didn't want to start a debate (final evalutions were coming up) but looking at the ingredient list on their dog food, I wasn't convinced that what they were selling was any better. It was much worse. 
I was just a kid, and I knew more than them about nutrition!

I use a mobile vet, whom I respect a great deal, except when it comes to nutrition. He told us to buy Techni-Cal. EW. If he has any issues with the raw diet, tough for him. I am not budging one bit. I think it is a matter of stating that you are comfortable and confident in your decision, and that is that. Also saying it in a respectful manner is key  

Maybe one day vets will actually get educated properly about nutrition in vet school ..


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I fought with my vet over what I was feeding for a while, and then decided... it was not worth it. I didn't want to have to defend my choices, I didn't want the "I told you this diet was bad" over EVERY issue, I just didn't want a vet who thought I was stupid or delusional for what I was feeding. 

So I found a homeopathic vet and switched... best choice I EVER made. I adore my vet so, so much, he's been a blessing with all Riddle's health issues.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

That sounds nasty, I wish some vets could be more open minded, just ignore it as long as you know your dog is healthy then you should be ok.


My pup is half on raw and half kibble but I never had told them about the raw hwell: , the last time I took Pompadour the vet who was a different one from my usual one asked me about his food and tell him I feed him kirkland then he said he never heard about it before and insisted on push me some brands he was selling like eukanuba, royal canin, pro plan,,.

I can't image his reaction if I had told him he is eating raw meat. :twitch:



Sarah_42 said:


> Maybe one day vets will actually get educated properly about nutrition in vet school ..


Agree.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My vet freaked when i said i was feeding Origin, she said it was too high in protein. We never spoke of food again, and I still go there. She's the best vet I've found so far, she loves my dog, she isn't afraid to grab their textbooks to do some extra research.... which i've never seen a vet do in front of me.... but she just doesn't get nutrition. 

*shrug* I'll take what I can get for now.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My vet is not a goer for raw, but other than that, I totally respect him and think he is excellent at his job so I will stay with him. 
My dog started on pre-made raw some years ago and they told me all the horror stories. Then she got sick and when I took her in, they looked at each other and nodded knowingly. Not knowing any different, and believing what they said about food poisoning, (now I think she had Giardia), I switched her to Orijen. But, they hadn't heard of Orijen back then either. 
However, in the last 2 years, I've noticed a change. They are against Orijen because of the high protein, but at least they've heard of it now. 
Then 18 months or so ago, Mollie started eating raw again, normal meat this time, but, I chickened out of telling them until 2 months ago. When I told them, I was quacking in my boots, but the only thing they said this time was to watch the hard bones as they can crack teeth. 
Now, guess who has to take their pup in because she has a cracked tooth? I just can't win.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL!!!! :boom:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> I fought with my vet over what I was feeding for a while, and then decided... it was not worth it. I didn't want to have to defend my choices, I didn't want the "I told you this diet was bad" over EVERY issue, I just didn't want a vet who thought I was stupid or delusional for what I was feeding.
> 
> So I found a homeopathic vet and switched... best choice I EVER made. I adore my vet so, so much, he's been a blessing with all Riddle's health issues.


i would do that if there were one in my area.....change to a holistic vet.

when bubba was losing his undercoat.....all my vet could say was...it's the diet, it's the diet...he was absolutely gleeful.

and i, not being shy at all...as his tech told him it couldn't possibly be the diet....oh, re, do you feed your dogs raw? no wonder their teeth look so good, no wonder their fur is so shiny.....do they get enough fat.....? that was from his tech....

and i responded with dr, dearest doctor, you'd best watch out...for their are more of us than you think....learning about raw might just keep you in business.

but words were all i could do.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> i would do that if there were one in my area.....change to a holistic vet.
> 
> when bubba was losing his undercoat.....all my vet could say was...it's the diet, it's the diet...he was absolutely gleeful.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into other vets in the area that might at least be more raw friendly? My backup vet is a western vet, but they like foods like Orijen and support raw feeding. I'm really picky about my vets- I would never go back to someone who refused to look past one thing they know nothing about instead of looking for the real problem like that guy did!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> Have you looked into other vets in the area that might at least be more raw friendly? My backup vet is a western vet, but they like foods like Orijen and support raw feeding. I'm really picky about my vets- I would never go back to someone who refused to look past one thing they know nothing about instead of looking for the real problem like that guy did!


this is a smallish city that acts like a town in washington state. the thing is they know their stuff, medically. hell, i know their stuff medically...but when it comes to food, they are typical...

and the one thing no one has figured out is why bubba lost his underbelly coat....it is growing back, but so slowly......and i believe it's because i wasn't giving him enough dietary fat.....if you have another theory....i'll hear it. i had started a thread on it when it happened, but i don't want to hijace this thread....: ) thanks.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

magicre said:


> this is a smallish city that acts like a town in washington state. the thing is they know their stuff, medically. hell, i know their stuff medically...but when it comes to food, they are typical...
> 
> and the one thing no one has figured out is why bubba lost his underbelly coat....it is growing back, but so slowly......and i believe it's because i wasn't giving him enough dietary fat.....if you have another theory....i'll hear it. i had started a thread on it when it happened, but i don't want to hijace this thread....: ) thanks.


You should move on down a state, we have lots of holistic vets here. :wink:

I read through your whole thread on Bubba's hair loss.  It seems like the lack of fat was the culprit- especially since he's now doing better. Do keep an eye on him though, and if the regrowth stops or slows, take him in for another thyroid panel. Hair loss from thyroid can look like allergies or mange, and unfortunately you can test thyroid on two different days and get two different results.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

we've been using the same vet practice for 25 years. At one point in time they had 
an holistic vet, who also practiced as a large animal chiropractor. He unfortunately left
but I do recall his saying he was feeding his dogs raw.
The current vet, who we've know for about 10 years is at least open to the idea.
Her one comment was that feeding raw was a lot of work (I guess she read BARF
literature). We've been discussing diet and I've been pointing her towards this
forum and specifically the success stories, I even printed out a few and brought
them in for her to read. I think we might have a convert.
Her father, who started the practice, is an old school Texas large animal vet, and
I wouldn't argue or discuss diet with him, I know where he stands and he 
won't budge. If he were not semi-retired and was treating Mouse I would ignore any
feeding discussions.

Marty


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 vets.
My holistic vet has told me I am feeding a perfect diet and there is not a thing he would change!:biggrin1:
My western vet is totally into all the crappy prescription diets. He knows I feed raw and he has never said one thing bad about raw or that I should switch. I know he would probably never recommend a raw diet infact, I really don't think he knows one bit about raw diets but he is a very smart and wonderful vet! He has told me on many occasions throughout the years what a good owner I am and how he appreciates how well I care for my animals.
I really feel blessed to have found both of my vets. I love and trust them both and they know me and my animals so well. One of them I have been going to for over 10 yrs and the other for about 26 yrs.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

IMHO the more that vets see healthy animals coming in that are fed exclusively raw, the more it may change their mind. I'm fortunate that my vet is very supportive of anyone who puts thought and care into nutrition. He was happy when I cooked, and just as happy when I switched to raw. Sometimes they need the evidence in front of them to counter what they've read.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i first moved to the left coast, i took what i call a 'walkabout' all by myself.....and bend was one of the places i stayed more than a day.....i mean...heck..the discount stores, that thing you call a mountain LOL...i tried to drive up mt. hood in april...yeah, right...

i liked bend.....are you a member of our co op? people on it are pretty acommodating...even though you're pretty far to the east...

i'll tell you one thing. i have NEVER seen dog lovers like those from oregon...honest to g'd....

as to bubba? i was told that undergrowth is going to take forever to come all the way back...and slowly but surely it is...he was tested for thyroid...not dr. dobbs six panel...but there were no warning signs in the one panel that was taken, so i didn't think we needed to go for the six panel. yet.

in the meantime, i can get him to gain weight, lose weight....easily....it's kind of fun. one day he has his manly chest and girly waist and a week later he's gut a bully chest and no girly waist.

but i digress....we will one day retire to the coast of oregon, but until then, the mother rears her head and we have to stay here 'cause she's old....not very nice, but that's our obligation to take care of his mother....so these vets will have to do.

i also have the internet, i have you guys....i have a lot of resources to keep my vets in line : )

thanks.


----------

